# MacBook Pro won't boot up help.....



## JoseM (Sep 15, 2012)

My MacBook Pro all of the sudden doesn't want to boot up. It gets stuck in the Apple logo grey screen with the little spinning wheel.

I went to the "Disk Utility" to try to repair the disk or the permissions but it doesn't work. It says that the drive can't be repair. I don't have the installation DVD to try to re-install the OS X. Any suggestions of what I can do the have my MacBook Pro back.


----------



## chevy (Sep 15, 2012)

Try a safe boot.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------



## JoseM (Sep 15, 2012)

I try booting into "Safe Mode" but it didn't work either.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 15, 2012)

I have yet to recommend this utility in these situations and have someone say, it didn't fix my problem. I'm always hesitent to suggest it because you have to fork out some cash for it and you may have to wait a few days to fix your computer. But, this utility is great when Disk Utility says it can't repair a drive. In fact, I recently had the situation come up with my own system and so, I ate my own advice, dug out Disk Warrior and booted up with the CD and repaired it. I was back in business. Sure beats reformatting or re-installing. http://www.alsoft.com/diskwarrior/


----------



## djackmac (Sep 15, 2012)

ScottW said:


> I have yet to recommend this utility in these situations and have someone say, it didn't fix my problem. I'm always hesitent to suggest it because you have to fork out some cash for it and you may have to wait a few days to fix your computer. But, this utility is great when Disk Utility says it can't repair a drive. In fact, I recently had the situation come up with my own system and so, I ate my own advice, dug out Disk Warrior and booted up with the CD and repaired it. I was back in business. Sure beats reformatting or re-installing. http://www.alsoft.com/diskwarrior/



Disk Warrior should be used with extreme caution. If it reaches step 5 of rebuilding the directory and gives you the message "speed reduced by disk malfunction" you'd better cancel the rebuild because your drive is going south and letting Disk Warrior chew on it is only stressing the drive further. So, in short, if you don't have your data backed up, stop running Disk Warrior, slave your drive to another machine and back up your data.


----------

